# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أريد طريقة لتحصيل العلم الشرعي .

## عذوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
صباحكم خير دائم .. أخواتي ..

* أختكن مبتدئة في طلب العلم الشرعي ( خاصة في مجال الفقه ) ..
أريد طريقة أو جدول .. لمن هنّ مثل وضعي .. 
فأنا حائرة بأي الكتب أبدأ .. وكيف الطريقة في ذلك ؟!

الضعف عندي في أسماء كتب الفقه  الأساسية ... ونحو ذلك ..


جزاكن الله خيرا ..
وأجزل لكن الثواب ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
لعل هذا الموضوع يفيدك
*كيف يطلب العلم وما هي الكتب التي يجب دراستها*

----------

